# When is the best time to weigh yourself?



## lightout (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi
I just realized that if i weigh myself in just after waking up i weigh 2 lbs more then if i weigh myself 3 hours after waking up in the morning,why is that?and when is the best time to check your weight? thanks


----------

